# r33 turbo spec needed



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

I hope someone here knows. I have a chance to pick up a turbo from a 95 r33 gtr dirt cheap. I would like to know the a/r for both the turbine and compressor housing and the trims as well. The car was upgrade with the nismo b.b. center. I don't have the turbos part no#. But any info would be greatly helpfull.. 
Thanks


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

SXSENIS said:


> I hope someone here knows. I have a chance to pick up a turbo from a 95 r33 gtr dirt cheap. I would like to know the a/r for both the turbine and compressor housing and the trims as well. The car was upgrade with the nismo b.b. center. I don't have the turbos part no#. But any info would be greatly helpfull..
> Thanks


Nismo doesn't make a bb center as far as i know.

The stock R33 turbo is 50 trim T3 with .42 a/r compressor and a 62 trim T25 with .48 a/r turbine.

The R32 Nismo turbo is a 62 trim T04B with a .42 a/r compressor and a CD79 trim T25 with a .64 a/r turbine.


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

Sorry. It has the metal turbine and compressor wheels not the ceramic ones.
Did any of the turbo options they offered have a b.b. center?

I'll have part no#'s by next tue. The turbo it's self only has 6200 hundred miles on it, so I hope it's in good shape. It look good from the pics(not spray painted pretty). Either way its going to be rebuilt.

If you have anyother info I'd be greatfull. Thanks for the specs.


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

*stock boost*

What was the stock boost set to. If I'm wrong here please correct me. If you are running two turbos and your boost pressure is running 10psi each turbo would be set at 5psi right?


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

T
Hank 4 The Help?


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

SXSENIS said:


> What was the stock boost set to. If I'm wrong here please correct me. If you are running two turbos and your boost pressure is running 10psi each turbo would be set at 5psi right?


No - pressure is not additive in the setup in a GT-R. They blow pressurize the air to 10 psi. They just flow twice the volume of air because of the two turbos.


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

So It Does Not Multiply The Boost It Simple Doubles The Volume Of Air. Ok. (example 1 Turbo @ 10 Psi=300cfm/ 2 Turbos @ 10 Psi= 600cfm
Not 20 Psi At 300cfm)

10psi Is The Stock Boost Setting? Great Thanxs..


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

Nothing is perfect in the real world . Supposedly a twin setup is about 3% less efficient than a single turbo... Pumping losses , etc.


----------

